# Help I am getting ready to buy a maxabeam.



## stargzn (Nov 18, 2007)

I am trying to decide on buying a new Maxabeam or getting one used. I have found a used one for $1550.00 and it is the deluxe model with the two batteries. It comes with a extra bulb and IR filter and some other items. This sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been "half" paying attention to them, but that seems like a *really* good price to me!...especially the deluxe kit. If it's in very good condition that might be one to jump on.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 18, 2007)

Check my post in this other MaxaBeam thread, which I think was one of the best prices for a similar package....*but make sure you are getting a Gen 3 model if possible (brighter)**. * 

Short answer if you are getting a bulb with a Gen 3 package, that is a great deal. Just a bulb listed here is $450, and you can look at their prices for packages like you are getting.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 18, 2007)

It is the mbs 410 Gen 2 light. It comes with the MBP 5200 GEN 3 charger and 2 MBP 1207 batteries. It also comes with MBP 5003 G-3 A/C adapter and MBP 5230 cord. It has a extra bulb and covert 1850 lens and various different length cords.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 18, 2007)

Well you do have the better charger, and 2 of the NiCad batteries, and bulb. So you are getting most of what would be a top shelf system. Remember, unless you have IR night vision detection system, the covert lens isn't useable for anything else. Are they including the black 'cargo' suitcase...that makes a huge difference for safe storing & transport. Even with Gen-2, that still sounds like a great deal.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 18, 2007)

will get photos later tomorrow. everything is in perfectly good condition and both batteries are refreshed regularly although i rarely use light as it gets too much attention. it comes in big deluxe package hard case. it is mbs-410 g-2 with an extra bulb(replacement kit), and an mbp-5200 gen-3 charger with mbp-5003 g-3 charger ac adaptor and mbp 5230 cig.lighter adaptor cord. there is a covert mba 1850 lens new in new pouch. the 2 batteries are mbp 1207 nicads there is an operator's manual and 3 shoulder straps (2 aircell) for the batts./light, and there is a 5' coiled cord to cig. lighter adaptor and a regular 5' coiled cord (for batt. to light). also 2 straight cords; 1-5"(rare), 1-18".also there is a small trickle charger for ac outlet if you need to travel light. included is a soft green camo case which just holds light w/mounted battery and lens. even peak beam never saw these cases. just made for spec ops use, very rare case. never saw them before . anyways besides a small bag of parts, etc which were leftover/ extras from past repairs to others (i sold about 20 lights and accessories, and kept the best)...the list is complete. 1,550 is firm and will get photos tomorrow if you respond/still interested. thanks. 

This was my email from the seller


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm sure you would love that package, and I think it is a good deal. On a practical basis, I don't think you will notice any problem with the Gen2 brightness. The fact of the matter is these MB's don't come up very often at discounted prices and in such great condition and with such a nice package of extras like that.

On a somewhat related note, make sure you read this short thread, and use the High Power to your heart's content. It should come with a booklet that explains how to custom program turn on settings and toggle button. Take a few minutes and read it all.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I think i will buy it tomorrow. I read that link and it said the military lights ran at a higher wattage. This light was a military light so just maybe it will be of higher output. That would be a bonus.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 19, 2007)

My understanding of that is some overdrive at significantly higher wattage was intentionally done, but that would require a higher output ballast. I think that was mentioned only to indicate the safety of the bulb running extended times at the high power setting, since earlier in the thread it was suggested that doing so could over-stress the bulb.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I just bought my first Maxabeam!!! I have been wanting one for a looooong time. I think i got a pretty good deal on it and I will let you know what I think when I get it. The seller said he had two other emails so somebody from here must have contacted him. O'well I got it now. My other lights are Tiablo A8 cree 5 and Microfire K2000R. I also have a Harbor Freight HID that is my longest throwing light.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 20, 2007)

Posting history of new CPF member *stargazn* (so far, from his very first post on CPF).

Post #1 - says he is thinking about buying a *MaxaBeam*, no less.
Post #2 - gives some details of the model he is looking at. 
Post #3 - has now received full details.
Post #4 - says he will be buying it.
Post #5 - announces he has bought it.

Wow!! I think we have a very, very serious new flashoholic on our hands here, lol.

Congratulations, stargazn! You have arrived in great style!


----------



## stargzn (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks. The guys i work with think i am completly out of my mind. I just bought a Tiablo A8 cree 5 three weeks ago than the following week i bought a Microfire K2000R. This week the Maxabeam. They think i am nuts! Maybe I am, but it sure is fun.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wait till you start modding.

Have fun with the Maxabeam, I think everyone will be jealous(that light would have a clearly visible hotspot in DAYTIME!).

If only I had the money to buy one.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 20, 2007)

Gunner12 said:


> Wait till you start modding.
> 
> Have fun with the Maxabeam, I think everyone will be jealous(that light would have a clearly visible hotspot in DAYTIME!).
> 
> If only I had the money to buy one.



Congrats Stargzn! Of all the lights I have, only the Maxabeam shows up on an object at noon on a clear, sunny day.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice purchase Stargzn! You're going to love it. 

Oh, and don't forget Beamshots.


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 21, 2007)

The only thing I can say is "Maxabeams freaking ROCK!"  What an awesome light. Have fun with it!


----------



## stargzn (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I received my maxabeam Saturday and it is an awsome light. I can't believe how far it throws. It out throws my Harbor Freight on its lowest settting easily. I live out in the country and it is real flat here. I can shine it on the next county road which is one mile exactly and light up the stop sign easily on the lowest setting. This is how i tested it against the Harbor Fright. The stop sign really pops with authority when i hit it with the maxabeam even on the lowest setting it is brighter than with the Harbor Fright. When i use the highest setting it is unreal how the stop sign illuminates. I have a question about the light. Sometimes when i first turn it on it will not light right away. It might take 3 or 4 seconds to light and other time it lights instantly. When i change from one battery pack to another the light will make a noise like the ballist noise on my Harbor Fright light but it does not do it on the highest setting just on low and normal. It is worse on low and it will go away after 3 or 4 minutes and be fine till i change the battery pack again. Also i noticed that at over 100 yards when looking at the hotspot it is not round but oval shaped. The bulb is perfectly aligned but the spot is oval. Is that normal?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 25, 2007)

stargzn said:


> I have a question about the light. Sometimes when i first turn it on it will not light right away. It might take 3 or 4 seconds to light and other time it lights instantly.





stargzn said:


> When i change from one battery pack to another the light will make a noise like the ballist noise on my Harbor Fright light but it does not do it on the highest setting just on low and normal. It is worse on low and it will go away after 3 or 4 minutes and be fine till i change the battery pack again.





stargzn said:


> Also i noticed that at over 100 yards when looking at the hotspot it is not round but oval shaped. The bulb is perfectly aligned but the spot is oval. Is that normal?



I broke your issues into 3 separate ones in case others want to comment...but I do not have any of those issues with mine. 100 yards would require me to use binoculars or walk down the length of a football field to verify the shape, but I do know that at 30 yards it is a perfect circle.


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 25, 2007)

stargzn said:


> Sometimes when i first turn it on it will not light right away. It might take 3 or 4 seconds to light and other time it lights instantly.



I picked this one to ask you a question on it. It is normal for HIDs to take time to come up, particularly from a cold start. So, is the slow start after it's been off a while, and the quicker start after having, say, just turned it off?

I'm also not an expert on HIDs, but if that is the case, it may not be a good idea to flip the light on and off and back on in quick succession.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 25, 2007)

The bulb in the maxabeam is a short arc xenon and should not need to warm up like the HID automotive type bulbs. It arcs for a few seconds before it ignites sometimes but not all the time. Even when the bulb is warm. The outer corona of the beam is perfectly round it is just at narrow focus the extreme hot spot is not perfectly round. I thought it my be my bulb is getting ready to go. I have a new bulb but no instuctions on how to put it in. I took some pictures of the beam but am not sure how to post them.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 25, 2007)

Well i changed the bulb in the maxabeam and all my problems vanished. It was vary simple to do_._I have a perfect circle beam pattern now so the old bulb must have not been seated all the way is the only thing i can think of. Also it strikes instantly. no more buzzing or arcing. I have all kinds of parts for the light from power conectors to spare window and o rings. There were alot of assesories that came with it. I am happy now and the light is an awsome piece of equipment from the electronics to the build quality. I will try to get some beam shots of it and my Harbor Freight if someone will tell me how to post pictures.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 26, 2007)

Great!


----------



## ez78 (Nov 26, 2007)

stargzn, could you possibly measure the overall length of the Maxabeam bulb that you removed? I am just curious.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 26, 2007)

Glad to hear it's fixed. How much was the replacement bulb, or was the old one still under warranty?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 26, 2007)

To post pictures here simply go to 

http://www.imageshack.us/

then upload the image, then copy the: Hotlink for forums (1) text & then past it in your post. If your pics are a little big, then use the Thumbnail for forums (1) text.

Please show off the maxabeam compared to the HF. :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Nov 26, 2007)

[rant] Please do *NOT* use #!!£$%^&! POS imageshack - it is a total PITA for everyone as it bombards us with lousy popups and all you get on the screen is a stupid little thumbnail which you can't see and if you click to open it you have to wait ages for it to load and while you're waiting you get another rotten stinking lousy popup [/rant]

Please use www.photobucket.com instead.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 26, 2007)

OK I am going to try to post my pictures i took of the maxabeam before i replaced the bulb. It will be a pic of the hot spot and one at wide focus




.



See how the hotspot was oval shaped.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is pics after i put new bulb in.










These were taken with the flash on and about 20 feet.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 26, 2007)

ez78 said:


> stargzn, could you possibly measure the overall length of the Maxabeam bulb that you removed? I am just curious.


 

I will try and measure it for you tomorrow.


----------



## Beer (Nov 26, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Please use www.photobucket.com instead.


 
+1


----------



## stargzn (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a beam shot at medium focus. The beam is terminating on the other side of the corn field about 400 yards which is nothing for the maxabeam.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 27, 2007)

The red barn is 560 yards. This is the maxabeam on not quiet the tightest focus. It will go even tighter.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 27, 2007)

This is the tightest focus. These are all short one second exposures at f5.6 iso400 canon 20D 50mm 1.8 lens


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice shots Stargzn. 

Was that using the maxabeams high mode? 

The barn looks alot closer then 560 yards.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm wondering if that was a legit MB bulb in the first case.


----------



## stargzn (Nov 27, 2007)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Nice shots Stargzn.
> 
> Was that using the maxabeams high mode?
> 
> The barn looks alot closer then 560 yards.


 

It was on normal power setting. I used a laser rangefiner to distance the barn. With the crop factor of my 20D the 50mm lens is really like 85mm. Sometimes it hard to judge distance by looking at a picture. It was a little foggy when i took these pictures. I am going to try and do some tonight with the Harbor Freight and Maxabeam.


----------

